# iMac G5 et carte graphique



## garfield (18 Mai 2005)

Bonjour,

J'ai acheté il n'y a pas bien longtemps un iMac G5 1,8 GHz avec carte graphique nVidia 64 Mo.
Hélas pour moi,maintenant les nouveaux iMacs G5 sont sortis (2 mois après l'achat du mien...youpeee   ) et ils ont une carte graphique de 128 Mo, ce qui a tendance à m'ENERVER!   


Alors ma question est: Y a t'il un moyen de changer une carte graphique sur un iMac tel que le mien?

Merci de votre aide!


----------



## macinside (18 Mai 2005)

non


----------



## kisco (18 Mai 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> non


je dirais même plus : non  :casse:


----------



## etudiant69 (18 Mai 2005)

NON  NON NON 









(n'oubliez pas de voter le 29 mai   )


----------



## Magnus_Wislander (18 Mai 2005)

Ouais n'oubliez pas de voter, mais étudiant 69, après avoir fait disparaîre la propagande de ta signature, voilà que tu commences à poster des messages politiques... Pfff !


----------



## etudiant69 (19 Mai 2005)

:rateau:


----------



## macinside (19 Mai 2005)

c'est pas bientôt finit ce flood ? :rateau:


----------

